# Differential insert question?



## 5mgelt1ls2 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm installing bushings. I took the differential mount off.
4 bolts on top, then the two that attach to the diff cover.


How do I get the insert inside the mount?
Everything came off as one big piece and I dont see how I can insert it in there.

Energy suspension part 1195


----------



## 5mgelt1ls2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone?
I was kind of trying to get the job done before sun set today


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I put it on the bench, wedged it up against the vise, then used a bar to pry it open.
It went in easy.


----------



## 5mgelt1ls2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the respone.
So it's possible to split the mount into two pieces? I just didn't want to damage it


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Split it? I think you are doing something wrong.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, don't split it in two. Sorry for the confusion.

I used a prybar to widen the opening enough to insert, the, um, insert.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Soapy water. IMHO the insert doesn't do much.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> IMHO the insert doesn't do much.


Yeah, I would have to agree.

But you paid for it so you want to use it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Energy one fills only half the voids of inserts like I used (before my Harrop cover) so the benefit I would think would be even less. I'd still use it if I had it though. Doesn't hurt.


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

So the Harrop cover would be a better choice then the insert, I was looking at the Lovells insert myself. I have not been able to find the harrop cover. Where can you purchase it and how much does it cost? I still don't understand how a Diff cover can help reduce wheel hop?


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

It didn't help my wheel hop one bit. 

Look here.

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.

I got some relief from wheel hop with Koni adjustable shocks set on stiff.


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

GotTogO said:


> It didn't help my wheel hop one bit.
> 
> Look here.
> 
> ...


Good lord that's a ton of money!! F that noise. I mean it looks awesome, but I'd rather put that money towards a 9in rear then that cover, or rear shocks springs and bushings! I'm pretty confident shocks springs and bushings are going to do much more to combat wheel hop then that cover is.. Or even some G force axles.. No sir not for this guy!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

